
Sponsor an Immigrant Yourself - monort
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2018/02/13/immigration-visas-economics-216968
======
jellyphant
I understand what the authors are trying to convey, but this is the same
country that supported slavery for a few centuries. How can the authors not
see the parallels between that and what they are proposing?

